# ello/eso



## Minneapolitan

Hola todos:

¿Alguien me podría explicar cómo son diferentes los pronombres "eso" y "ello", tanto en su significado (si hay una diferencia de significado) como en su distribución gramatical?

Según tengo entendido yo, la única diferencia que hay es que "ello" _usualmente_ (es decir, en el _"""habla culta"""_) va precedido da una preposición, mientras que "eso" _debería_ (otra vez, en el _"""habla culta"""_) ir solo, siendo excepciones claras a dicha regla frases como "por eso" y "nada de eso". Por lo menos, así los empleo yo en mis ensayos para la universidad...sin embargo, sigo con muchísimas dudas al respecto.

¿Está bien esta observación, o ha sido una ilusión mía?

Gracias de antemano,
Minneapolitan​


----------



## Rayines

¿Podrías dar un ejemplo de cuando dices que *ello *va precedido de una preposición, y *eso* no? En Argentina, por lo menos, solemos usar casi exclusivamente *eso*, reservándose *ello *para el habla culta, y el lenguaje literario o periodístico, siendo su significado muy similar.
Pero esperá opiniones de España, tal vez se use con más frecuencia .


----------



## Minneapolitan

Desafortunadamente no tengo ejemplos para respaldar lo que propuse arriba. Fue una adivinanza, no más. Sin embargo, ahora a mí también me parece incorrecto.
No sé. Otra idea que se me occurió una vez es que "eso" sólo reemplaza sustantivos mientras que "ello" reemplaza oraciones enteras, por lo menos así se emplean en el habla culta. Pero, como señalaste vos, Rayines, eso no parece tener mucha importancia en el habla popular.
¿Alguien tiene otra idea? ¿O será éste un caso irresoluble?
Gracias de nuevo,
Minneapolitan


----------



## jmx

La principal diferencia es que "ello" prácticamente no se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano. Respecto a "esto/eso/aquello", se pueden usar con cualquier preposición, no veo ningún problema para hacerlo así. Pero muchos hispanohablantes preferirán "ello" sencillamente para dar un aspecto _refinado_ a su lenguaje.


----------



## Outsider

_Eso_ es un demostrativo; quiere decir *this* o *that*.

_Ello_ es un pronombre personal; quiere decir *it*.

Sin embargo, la correspondencia entre su uso en español y inglés no siempre es linear.


----------



## roxcyn

Tengo ejemplos:

1) "Los científicos también han encontrado que los espacios limpios de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *ellos* los huevos...."
2) Desde un principio, los científicos también reconocieron la necesidad de reducir el número de mangostas y otros depredadores para ayudar a las iguanas jamaiquinas a recuperarse en estado salvaje.  Para *ello* se colocaron trampas cerca de los nidos...."


----------



## Rayines

roxcyn said:


> Tengo ejemplos:
> 
> 1) "Los científicos también han encontrado que los espacios limpios de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *ellos* los huevos...."
> 2) Desde un principio, los científicos también reconocieron la necesidad de reducir el número de mangostas y otros depredadores para ayudar a las iguanas jamaiquinas a recuperarse en estado salvaje. Para *ello* se colocaron trampas cerca de los nidos...."


Está muy bien....en el segundo ejemplo, podrías usar perfectamente *eso*. (No en el primero).


----------



## Outsider

roxcyn said:


> 1) "Los científicos también han encontrado que los espacios limpios de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *ellos* los huevos...."


Careful, "ellos" means "they/them".


----------



## roxcyn

Outsider said:


> Careful, "ellos" means "they/them".



Sí, pero si fuera singular, sería "ello" (en el contexto que he citado).

Pablo


----------



## Rayines

roxcyn said:


> Sí, pero si fuera singular, sería "ello" (en el contexto que he citado).
> 
> Pablo


Pablo: si te refieres al contexto de "depositar los huevos" el singular no se expresaría como "ello"; tendríamos que decir:_"Los científicos también han encontrado que los espacios limpios de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar *allí* los huevos...." ._


----------



## roxcyn

Rayines said:


> Pablo: si te refieres al contexto de "depositar los huevos" el singular no se expresaría como "ello"; tendríamos que decir:_"Los científicos también han encontrado que los espacios limpios de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar *allí* los huevos...." ._



El subjeto es "los espacios" si es singular sería "el espacio" y podemos usar "en ello". 

1) "Los científicos también han encontrado que *el* espacio limpio de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *ello* los huevos...."

¿No es correcto?


----------



## Rayines

roxcyn said:


> El subjeto es "los espacios" si es singular sería "el espacio" y podemos usar "en ello".
> 
> 1) "Los científicos también han encontrado que *el* espacio limpio de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *ello* los huevos...."
> 
> ¿No es correcto?


No, me olvidé de decirte que no se usa así. No tiene el mismo significado que el *it *inglés. Déjame pensar si puedo explicártelo mejor. Es decir, tiene sólo en parte el mismo significado, pero no serviría para esta traducción.


----------



## Outsider

In your example, Roxcyn, the soil is a specific thing. Although I translated _ello_ as "it" above, I agree that it isn't always the right translation of "it". You should only use _ello_ when talking about somewhat unspecified abstractions.

¿Lo he explicado bien, Rayines?


----------



## roxcyn

Outsider said:


> In your example, Roxcyn, the soil is a specific thing. Although I translated _ello_ as "it" above, I agree that it isn't always the right translation of "it". You should only use _ello_ when talking about somewhat unspecified abstractions.
> 
> ¿Lo he explicado bien, Rayines?



Sip, sé esta información, pero pensaba que no fue específico en la oración, y ahora creo que no tengo razón


----------



## Rayines

Creo que en parte la explicación sería que al ser "*ello:* *1. *Forma neutra del pronombre personal tónico de tercera persona del singular" (DPD), no tiene plural. Es decir que puedes reemplazar "los espacios" por "ellos", pero "el espacio" no puede ser reemplazado por "ello".


----------



## Rayines

Outsider said:


> In your example, Roxcyn, the soil is a specific thing. Although I translated _ello_ as "it" above, I agree that it isn't always the right translation of "it". You should only use _ello_ when talking about somewhat unspecified abstractions.
> 
> ¿Lo he explicado bien, Rayines?


Sip, en todo caso _ello_ es más similar a _eso_, y volvemos al principio del hilo.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:


Rayines said:


> Creo que en parte la explicación sería que al ser "*ello:* *1. *Forma neutra del pronombre personal tónico de tercera persona del singular" (DPD), no tiene plural. Es decir que puedes reemplazar "los espacios" por "ellos", pero "el espacio" no puede ser reemplazado por "ello".


  
_Ellos_ es el  plural de _él. _Sería:

_Los científicos también han encontrado que *el espacio* limpio de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *él* los huevos...."_

Suena extraña, porque tendemos a asociar el pronombre _él _con una persona de carne y hueso, pero no me parece que sea incorrecta. Más natural, por lejos, es la opción que diste: usar el adverbio *allí.*

Si llego a entender la diferencia entre _eso_ y _ello_, se la cuento.  

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

ieracub said:


> Hola:
> 
> _Ellos_ es el plural de _él. _Sería:
> 
> _Los científicos también han encontrado que *el espacio* limpio de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *él* los huevos...."_
> 
> Suena extraña, porque tendemos a asociar el pronombre _él _con una persona de carne y hueso, pero no me parece que sea incorrecta. Más natural, por lejos, es la opción que diste: usar el adverbio *allí.*
> 
> Si llego a entender la diferencia entre _eso_ y _ello_, se la cuento.
> 
> Saludos.


¡Pero está muy bien!, porque lo que significa es que *ellos *es el plural de *él*, por lo cual sí puedes usar *él* en el singular, para reemplazar a *el espacio*, pero no *ello*. ¡Oh, estoy contenta!


----------



## Outsider

Ahora soy yo que tengo una duda sobre esto.  

¿Cómo decir?

"Se puede concordar el verbo con el primer sujeto, considerando que *¿ello/él...?* está en una oración coordenada elíptica."

No importa lo que dice la frase. Mi duda es sobre el pronombre. ¿Podría usar "ello" aquí?... ¿"Él"?...


----------



## Rayines

Outsider said:


> Ahora soy yo que tengo una duda sobre esto.
> 
> ¿Cómo decir?
> 
> "Se puede concordar el verbo con el primer sujeto, considerando que *¿ello/él...?* está en una oración coordenada elíptica."
> 
> No importa lo que dice la frase. Mi duda es sobre el pronombre. ¿Podría usar "ello" aquí?... ¿"Él"?...


Outsider: ¡No puedo creer que tengas una duda !, jaja...Creo que esa frase la escribiste en otro hilo, ¿no? Si lo que vos querés es reemplazar "el verbo" (o así fuera "el primer sujeto"), tenés que poner "él". Porque como dijimos, "ello" se refiere a algo inespecífico, y acá tenés que usar un pronombre que reemplaza a un nombre determinado. ¿Se entiende? Es más, en español, ni es necesario que pongas el pronombre; podés omitirlo y se entiende igual.


----------



## Outsider

Sé que puedo omitirlo, pero quedaría más claro con pronombre. Entonces, ¿es acceptable usar "él"?

(Acabé por rescribir la frase en el otro hilo, para contornar el problema. )


----------



## Rayines

Outsider said:


> Sé que puedo omitirlo, pero quedaría más claro con pronombre. Entonces, ¿es acceptable usar "él"?
> 
> (Acabé por rescribir la frase en el otro hilo, para contornar el problema. )


Disculpa, ¿me puedes poner aquí cómo era la frase del otro hilo?, creí que lo habías usado *acá*, pero veo que no es así. 
Ya entiendo, después de leer tu mensaje siguiente al mío, no utilizaste el reemplazo allí, por eso yo no lo encontraba.


----------



## Outsider

Era ese el otro hilo, pero mi pregunta es sobre la frase que escribí en este.


----------



## jmx

Outsider said:


> ¿Cómo decir?
> 
> "Se puede concordar el verbo con el primer sujeto, considerando que *¿ello/él...?* está en una oración coordenada elíptica."


Bien, primero hay un problema semántico, ¿ "él" se refiere al verbo o al sujeto ? ... pero es igual.

Vamos con las alternativas : "ello" no sirve aquí, eso seguro; "él" puede servir en teoría, pero suena _rarísimo_; pero queda una solución perfecta, no poner nada :

"Se puede concordar el verbo con el primer sujeto, considerando que está en una oración coordenada elíptica."

Esto es lo que se usaría en el 99,999999 % de las ocasiones. ;-)

Es decir, los pronombres "él" y "ella" ...

... pueden usarse para referirse a personas en cualquier contexto.

... pueden usarse precedidos de una preposición para referirse a cosas o conceptos ya mencionados, en registros formales. En una conversación, suena un poco formal.

... podrían en pura teoría usarse sin preposición para referirse a cosas o conceptos ya mencionados, pero en la práctica suena muy mal, incluso en registros formales.


----------



## Outsider

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Minneapolitan

¿Así que quedeamos en que realmente no hay una diferencia semántica/sintáctica entre las dos palabras, "eso" y "ello", que son distintas solamente por questiones pragmáticas, siendo aquélla algo más, digamos, formal que ésta, y que la elección de una sobre la otra no depende de otra cosa más que la preferencia personal o, tal vez, regional?


----------



## San

ieracub said:


> Hola:
> 
> _Ellos_ es el  plural de _él. _Sería:
> 
> _Los científicos también han encontrado que *el espacio* limpio de suelo o arena de un tamaño suficiente como para depositar en *él* los huevos...."_
> 
> Suena extraña, porque tendemos a asociar el pronombre _él _con una persona de carne y hueso, pero no me parece que sea incorrecta. Más natural, por lejos, es la opción que diste: usar el adverbio *allí.*
> 
> Saludos.



A mí no me suena extraña en absoluto


----------



## San

Outsider said:


> Ahora soy yo que tengo una duda sobre esto.
> 
> ¿Cómo decir?
> 
> "Se puede concordar el verbo con el primer sujeto, considerando que *¿ello/él...?* está en una oración coordenada elíptica."
> 
> No importa lo que dice la frase. Mi duda es sobre el pronombre. ¿Podría usar "ello" aquí?... ¿"Él"?...



_Se puede concordar el verbo con el primer sujeto, considerando que (aquel) está en una oración coordenada elíptica._ (aquel = el verbo)

_Se puede concordar el verbo con el primer sujeto, considerando que este está en una oración coordenada elíptica. (este = el primer sujeto)

Edit: Creo que en este caso si no pones nada se sobreentiende aquel, al contrario de como lo puse al principio.
_


----------



## Rayines

Minneapolitan said:


> ¿Así que quedeamos en que realmente no hay una diferencia semántica/sintáctica entre las dos palabras, "eso" y "ello", que son distintas solamente por questiones pragmáticas, siendo aquélla algo más, digamos, formal que ésta, y que la elección de una sobre la otra no depende de otra cosa más que la preferencia personal o, tal vez, regional?


Yo no diría que no hay diferencia. Recordemos las definiciones de la RAE (yo voy a agregar mis comentarios en rojo):

*ese2, sa, so.*
(Del lat. _ipse, ipsa_).
1. pron. dem. Designa lo que está cerca de la persona con quien se habla, o representa y señala lo que esta acaba de mencionar. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s.
*(Eso sería una forma neutra)*

*ello.*
(Del lat. _illud_).
1. pron. person. Forma de 3.ª persona. Con preposición, se usa también en los casos oblicuos. *(1)*
2. pron. person. Precedido de algunas formas del verbo _ser_ y de ciertos adverbios de tiempo o nombres que lo denoten, tiene la misma significación que _«ella»,_ en frases como _allí fue ello._
3. m._ Psicol._ En el psicoanálisis de Freud, la fuente inconsciente de toda energía psíquica, que contiene la totalidad de los instintos reprimidos y se rige solo por el principio del placer.

*(1) *
*~ oblicuo.*
1. m._ Gram._ Cada uno de los de la declinación, excepto el nominativo, el vocativo y, para algunos gramáticos, también el acusativo.

*Es decir que eso es pronombre demostrativo, y ello es pronombre personal.*
Con respecto al uso, es lo que más o menos te han explicado.


----------



## Rayines

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con San, en el uso de los pronombres demostrativos para ese ejemplo; son preferibles al uso de "él". Y por favor no consideren mi mensaje Nº 22, me armé un lío bárbaro allí, que ya está aclarado.


----------

